# stihl parts



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a good online source for Stihl parts? The thing I'm working on is a Edger FC55 Stihl and I need the blade shaft. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not sure, but dealer agreements may prevent Sthil dealers from selling parts online. You may need to visit a local dealer.

4133 642 0600 should be the part # your looking for.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*stihl*

Thanks for the help. Using the number you supplied I found sources online, not Stilh dealers but after market which is fine. Thanks again.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

David
Jacks small engines are great to deal with
but you need Stihls part numbers.
Which I'm researching right now.
Pat


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tapkoote said:


> David
> Jacks small engines are great to deal with
> but you need Stihls part numbers.
> Which I'm researching right now.
> Pat


The part number 4133 642 0600 I previously posted *IS* a Stihl part number


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe Stihl is very proud of their stuff, if you get a Stihl part it will come from a Stihl dealer or will have been "previously owned". Have a good one. Geo


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*stihl*

Thanks for the help guys!!! I got it fixed and ready to go.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

30 yeartech
I guess that came out wrong, I wasn't referring to your post.
I should have said I was looking for a part number also.
geogrubb
You bet Stihl is proud of their line, $75 for a Zama carb is nuts.
They have effectively made my whacker disposable after three years, thats insane. It's a Zama part, all Stihl did was provide the specs.
If I don't find the part I need, I'll replace it with a Walbro, and be finished with Stihl.
Pat


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*carb*

I don't know which Zama your after but here is a link to one on ebay that I've used on a few models that works very well. It's only $25.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR-...&ps=63&clkid=5408776146626055225#ht_500wt_934


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

buy*david
I finally found another number on mine
that one pictured is an S90, mine is s97
but i don't deal with ebay 
thanks for the help Pat


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

tapkoote said:


> 30 yeartech
> I guess that came out wrong, I wasn't referring to your post.
> I should have said I was looking for a part number also.
> geogrubb
> ...


It seems strange but Stihl owns Zama but you can only get the carbs that are on Stihl equipment from a Stihl dealer, I'm sure there are identical carbs with different numbers, maybe the ones for their own stuff get a closer inspection or something. The link below shows their expansion. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.stihl.com/family-owned-s...ut-notices-the-worldwide-economic-downtu.aspx


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Geo
I did not know that, interesting, I'd guess that adds to their stock value.
I have a Walbouro 644 that came off a stock 26cc Zenowa, the throttle bodies are very simular, the needles are very different.
Does any one have a horsepower rating on the Stihl 
FS55S trimmer?
Thanks for any help Pat


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like 1hp at 7000rpm. Have a good one. Geo

Testing and Setting Data 
Brushcutter: FS 45, FS 55 


1 Piston displacement cc cu.
in. 27.2
1.66 
2 Cylinder bore diameter diameter mm
in 34
1.34 
3 Piston stroke mm 
in 30
1.18 
4 Engine power kW (bhp)
@ r.p.m. 0.75 (1.0)
7,000 
5 Air gap between arms of ignition
module and flywheel magnets mm 
in 0.15 - 0.5
0.006 - 0.02 
6 Type of spark plug BOSCH 
NGK 
CHAMPION WSR 6 F
BPMR 7 A
RCJ 6 Y

7 Spark plug electrode gap mm 
in 0.5
0.02 
8 Overall length of ignition lead in - 
9 Diameter and length of starter rope mm dia. 
in L 3.0
31 1/2 
10 Standard setting of carburetor 
L and H adjusting screws H 3)
L 3) -
- 
11 Idle speed @ r.p.m. 2,800 
12 Maximum attainable RPM on engines with speed governing (electronic cut-off, carburetor with control valve or wind vane). @ r.p.m. 
x1000 8.7 - 10.3 
13 Tightening torque of flywheel nut Nm 
lbf.ft. - 
14 Tightening torque of hex. nut on starter cup Nm 
lbf.ft. 17
12.5 
15 Tightening torque
of clutch carrier Nm
lbf.ft. 17
12.5 
16 Tightening torque of starter cup Nm 
lbf.ft. - 
17 Tightening torque of clutch shoe screws Nm 
lbf.ft. - 
18 Tightening torque of cylinder base screws Nm 
lbf.ft. 9
6.5


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Geo
thanks again


----------



## ald hg (Mar 2, 2012)

*??? FS 76 manual download???*


i was wondering if u could tell me where I could download the service manual for a Stihl fs 76??? I would really appreciate it a lot. I've Been looking, but haven't had any luck finding one anywhere. please, I would appreciate any help from anyone. thanks!!!!


----------

